# Post your best pictures of fireworks



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)

I love using my Tokie 11-16 F2.8 for fireworks shots... Here are a few of my favorites - all from 1 shoot. These where shot at the Heyworth, IL Fourth of July Celebration in 2011. Hope you like them.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)

A few more from the same shoot...


----------



## rileywiebe (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice! really sharp



toodamnice said:


>



I really like this one with the trees on the horizon.


----------



## totem (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,
Nice shots
here's Paris 2012 National day fireworks with a 60D and a tamron 70-300 VC.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks rileywiebe... Check out these trees:






All these pictures were taken with a T2i and Tokina 11-16 F2.8.


----------



## VHDEL (Feb 13, 2012)

Some from last year, here in Australia.






















Remaining set can be viewed from link below.

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u53/VHDEL/Australia%20Day%20Fireworks%202011/

Cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2012)

Back Yard fireworks with hand held 5D MK II and 15mm FE. The camera was moving, I did not have a tripod along.

The shells are not huge ones like the commercial display, and I was only 20 to 30 ft back. It was raining, but no problem for the camera or lens, but I did remove a few water drops in PP.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's some of mine from the July 4th, 2011:

https://plus.google.com/photos/102275892907916454902/albums/5626400910145731041?authkey=CPGLzKSL1qaxhgE

60D 18-55ISII (only lens I have that's wide) 18mm f/11 iso100 bulb/remote (between 3 & 11 seconds)


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome shots everyone! Keep 'em coming...

Here are a few from another shoot...

Loud booms! The ground shook from these...
















T2i with Tokina 11-16 F2.8


----------



## audigydekwmak (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, long time lurker first time poster  shot this is Hong Kong Disneyland back in 2010 on T2i and 18-55mm kit lens (my first lens).. 30s, f13 iso100 at 25mm.. hope u all enjoy


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 14, 2012)

VHDEL said:


> Some from last year, here in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome shots!, I really wanted to shoot from that location this year but was running late and couldnt make it so i was up the narrows bridge end got some ok shots but nothing like that 
what settings did lens etc did you use for those?


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 14, 2012)

New member here.
This is my first post.

Here's a few shots I took of the Sydney fireworks on NYE from my front deck.
Hope you like them.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome first post!


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's my contribution... 7d with 70-200 F4 (15-30 second exposures)


----------



## VHDEL (Feb 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> awesome shots!, I really wanted to shoot from that location this year but was running late and couldnt make it so i was up the narrows bridge end got some ok shots but nothing like that
> what settings did lens etc did you use for those?



Thanks wickidwombat
Canon 7D with 17-55mm @ 21mm
Bulb Mode / ISO 100 / F8 / remote shutter release / 3-5sec exposure depending on burst.

I stayed home this year.
I planed on going this year to Kings Park for a change but the weather was too hot and I'm guessing very little space for late arrivals with tripods in Kings Park 

Cheers


----------



## unruled (Feb 15, 2012)

Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8

tough to get black skies in central london.. (light pollution+fog).


----------



## audigydekwmak (Feb 15, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> audigydekwmak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, long time lurker first time poster  shot this is Hong Kong Disneyland back in 2010 on T2i and 18-55mm kit lens (my first lens).. 30s, f13 iso100 at 25mm.. hope u all enjoy
> ...



Thanks!.. i was camping on the spot 2 hours before the show to get a nice view.. guessed it paid off  glad u like it


----------



## Eclectik (Feb 15, 2012)

14th of July, 2009. Only that year, the fireworks were fired from the Eiffel tower, not from the ground around.


----------



## hoousi (Feb 15, 2012)

Not nearly as beautiful as your shots, but these were taken handheld with shutter speeds from 4-8 seconds during a storm (max winds of up to 80mph), you never knew if these little bugger rockets would shoot up or sideways..... I just like the ambiance. Was my 1st week with the 5d, didn't know how to raise the iso in the dark and slight rain, was at 3200. Next time I'm sure to get out the tripod.


----------



## Zo0m (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's mine  






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


And:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## danjwark (Feb 15, 2012)

Took this shot last summer on Canada day. 
6 second - f16 - ISO 100


----------



## ions (Feb 15, 2012)

Neat shot danjwark!


----------



## hoousi (Feb 16, 2012)

+1
Beautiful!


----------



## VHDEL (Feb 16, 2012)

danjwark said:


> Took this shot last summer on Canada day.
> 6 second - f16 - ISO 100



Great capture, love the reflection.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome shot danjwark!


----------



## dylan.farrow (Apr 9, 2012)

Long time lurker....Couple of ones from Sydney, Darling Harbor and one from New Years Eve 2011


----------



## nebugeater (Apr 9, 2012)

Just used my Canon S3 in 2007 to catch these because it is all I had with. Was pretty happy with how they turned our all things considered.





IMG_0617 by nebugeater, on Flickr






IMG_0569 by nebugeater, on Flickr


----------



## Charlie (Apr 9, 2012)

I took these NYE 2011 in Sydney with my 60D and a Canon 10-22. I got a great spot by the bridge.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 9, 2012)

and...


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 10, 2012)

T2i at Lake Tahoe, 2011


----------



## MChristopher (Apr 10, 2012)

First attempt at fireworks.


----------



## girod199 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are some small fireworks from the 4th of July.




Fireworks by M Girod, on Flickr




Fireworks by M Girod, on Flickr




Fireworks by M Girod, on Flickr




Fireworks by M Girod, on Flickr




Fireworks by M Girod, on Flickr


----------



## ryan8085168 (Jul 20, 2012)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## @!ex (Jul 23, 2012)

Mile High 'Murica by @!ex, on Flickr




Diamonds of Independence by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## daniemare (Jul 23, 2012)

@!ex said:


> Mile High 'Murica by @!ex, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@lex, this is almost unfair so good it is. Can you please add the exif for learning purposes
Again, awesome pictures!


----------



## @!ex (Jul 23, 2012)

daniemare said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > Mile High 'Murica by @!ex, on Flickr
> ...




Daniemare,
Thanks for the compliments. The exif is a little complex, as each one is a blend from 4-5 exposures. I think that I was using 5-10 sec per exposure maybe f8 or 11, and 100-400 ISO. I can look back at them and double check...


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Here's my contribution... 7d with 70-200 F4 (15-30 second exposures)



Awesome shot, where were you at in Reno?


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are couple from this 4th of July. My first attempt. They are taken from the catwalk at my apartment complex. I am about 1/2 mile from the site. Taken with my T3i and EF-S 17-55 2.8 at 55mm 2s exposure.


----------



## sure shot (Aug 26, 2012)

Little experimental oldie


----------



## K3nt (Sep 18, 2012)

Pics from the Finnish Fireworks Championships. The winning company gets to do the New Years Fireworks for the city of Helsinki.




Nelosen Ilotulitus - Fireworks championships 6th September 2012 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




Nelosen Ilotulitus - Fireworks championships 6th September 2012 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




Nelosen Ilotulitus - Fireworks championships 6th September 2012 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Pakman (Oct 11, 2012)

Hong Kong, 1st of October National Day Fireworks

27mm (APSC Equivalent), F/6.7, 2.0s, ISO200


----------



## lion rock (Jun 12, 2013)

Watched a local firework shot on a lake.


----------



## TeenTog (Aug 29, 2013)

Taken in Disney World


----------



## Alangeli (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Alangeli (Sep 16, 2013)




----------

